# Jlc 467 Hands - Source Sought



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I was going to post this in the wanted forum but I don't actually want the hands.

A friend has asked me if I could ask around for a source for original hands for his pocket watch. It is a JLC Navigator with 467 movement. I haven't seen the watch but he tells me its the white dialled version therefore blued steel hands needed.

Anyone know a source for these?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would imagine it would be JLC themselves to be honest.....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking too ...


----------

